# Anyone else from Lubbock



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Here is a Thread that may interest you http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/texas-horse-friends-125927/

.


----------



## womack29 (Oct 30, 2011)

Thx on that one everybody too far
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## roseann (Jan 29, 2013)

My sister is moving there in 6 weeks. Unfortunately I am the horse owner not her. We are in the upper northwestern corner of New Mexico. It was interesting to see you post so soon after hearing of her impending move. As far as I have noticed there are only three other forum members here in NM, at least one in sw Colorado and a few in Arizona.....but none very close. So I know what you mean about distance. Its not that there is any lack of horse people around but it would be nice to meet some of the HF family. I lurk the Texas thread by the way...they are very close and friendly. Makes me wish I was in Texas.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## womack29 (Oct 30, 2011)

I do trail riding and most here ride barels
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## roseann (Jan 29, 2013)

Same situation for me here. I am lucky enough to live on the edge of the BLM so I have thousands of acres to ride, but hate going alone. Have many friends whom want to come ride with me but never do. Sadly I a trailer at this time so I could go on more organized trailrides. Strangely enough when I got my first horse 12 yrars ago I rode alone all the time everyday, sometimes all day and it never bothered me. My "first" horse is older now and has a heart murmer so he is semi-retired and I.just bought a new 8yr old mare whom is very buddy sour and qiute dominant, maybe even still pretty green and I dont feel comfortable being out there alone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## womack29 (Oct 30, 2011)

I ride alone all the time. Have access to 3000 acres an hour away that I go to once a month for the weekend to ride. Hubby rides dirtbikes so we travel together.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## littlebritches5 (Dec 30, 2013)

Hey womack29! I realize this is an old post, thought you might still be looking for a riding partner. I don't live in Lubbock but I will soon be moving about 2 hours from there with my horses. I am a trail rider as well and I am looking for some riding buddies! 3000 acres sounds nice to ride on! Where is that? Perhaps it would be closer to where I will live. Happy trails!


----------



## Hang on Fi (Sep 22, 2007)

I have a friend of mine who lives in Lubbock. She's been trying to work something out to get my gelding to her. 

If you have an extra horse, I bet she'd love to go riding with you  When Logan finally gets there, then she'll have her own.


----------



## womack29 (Oct 30, 2011)

Hang on Fi said:


> I have a friend of mine who lives in Lubbock. She's been trying to work something out to get my gelding to her.
> 
> If you have an extra horse, I bet she'd love to go riding with you  When Logan finally gets there, then she'll have her own.


I am a one horse family I am the only one that rides horses so no need for more than one. Glad you are getting a horse to her. If you want to private message me I can give you my email maybe her and I could hook up


----------



## rwinksters (May 13, 2014)

This is the thread that I was looking for! So pretend that my other post went here. It'll make more sense then.


----------

